# [SOLVED] [Bios] Stops at Updating ESCD... Success.



## Gothikaboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi!
i have some problems whit my computer. :sigh:
when i start the copmuter it loads like it should... loading IDE then... BAM! Updating ESCD... Success

D: there is stops 

.I have tryed.
-reseting everything by pull out the battery.
-removed my harddrive (worked pretty well, but it couldnt find my hard drive )
-i changed my settings in the Bios to not detect S-Ata(same result as above)
-Tryed to reset deafults in the Bios Settings

some info: 1gb ram(two 500 sticks), Nvidia 6800 Ultra, Maxtor(harddrive), dont know the brand of my motherboard, what else? 

just post if you need to know more...

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: [Bios] Stops at Updating ESCD... Success.*

Gothikaboy,

Check out the Boot Order settings in your BIOS setup. Disable EVERYTHING but the hard drive (assuming that you've got an OS installed on your HD). If you don't have Windows or some other OS installed on your HD, enable ONLY your CD or DVD drive in the boot order settings.

Also - unplug ANY flash drives or USB hubs, card readers, etc. Some PC's insist on attempting to boot from removable flash drives.

If THIS doesn't work, remove any unnecessary add-on cards (sound cards, etc.) from the PC's PCI slots. You could be having a conflict with devices attempting to share the same IRQ or DMA resources.

Also - try to set you BIOS settings to their factory defaults. Disable any overclocking or risky BIOS settings.

- John


----------



## Gothikaboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: [Bios] Stops at Updating ESCD... Success.*

im going to try...
i have Windows XP
and i know its not the boot order.

when i put in my disk and try to reinstall windows everything turns black.
i have tryed to reset deafults and im not overclocking.
could be the flash drive thing.

at last, im going to try remove addon cards.
but it worked yesterday >.>

Thanks for the help!

EDIT//
i didnt have any Flashdrives, USB memorys ETC in my computer so it cant be that.


----------



## Gothikaboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: [Bios] Stops at Updating ESCD... Success.*

FIXED!

Solution: bought a new Hdd


----------

